# Oh yeah ... food porn! :)



## Daf57

Courtesy of Shockmansion.com - don't view hungry!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Ibzzus

oh

my

god


----------



## coffeeflush

This thread made me sooooo hungry


----------



## Decon87

Garlic Herb Potatoes. Mmmm.






And mozzerella stuffed cheese rolls.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I was actually doing ok for most of this thread, it was making me hungry, but nothing I couldn't handle. Then I made it to the mozzarella-stuffed cheese rolls...now I absolutely HAVE to go raid the fridge!


----------



## downburst82

Not one picture of steak.... the fuk!!


----------



## Daf57

Yeah man, add your own porn shots! 

That steak looks awesome, BTW!


----------



## Decon87

CJLsky said:


> I was actually doing ok for most of this thread, it was making me hungry, but nothing I couldn't handle. Then I made it to the mozzarella-stuffed cheese rolls...now I absolutely HAVE to go raid the fridge!



It's the carbs and cheese man, you can't go wrong. Too much sweet stuff in the original post, doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Daf57

I'm the same - not much on sugar but love the breads and starches! Saltier the better, too!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

<3 this thread


----------



## abandonist

As a chef, this is some Susie Homemaker bullshit.


----------



## Daf57

If you say so, I'll have to defer to your professional observation... but it all looks pretty damn good to my unsophisticated, gluttonous palette.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

not a very pretty pic, but a good fish n chips and Guinness is still an orgasm in my mouth. (should have thought that out better...)


----------



## Joose

abandonist said:


> As a chef, this is some Susie Homemaker bullshit.



I'm a chef too. I made mac n cheese in the microwave last week; who knew?


----------



## axxessdenied

abandonist said:


> As a chef, this is some Susie Homemaker bullshit.



I was gonna say... most of my food looks more appealing than these pictures


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

So.... Hungry...


----------



## Daf57

abandonist said:


> As a chef, this is some Susie Homemaker bullshit.





axxessdenied said:


> I was gonna say... most of my food looks more appealing than these pictures



That's cool!  Please post some pics of your dishes - always room for one more bite!!


----------



## TheStig1214

Gyro Pizza


----------



## myrtorp

DUDE that 2nd pic of the SUPER FRESH sandwich, it's all i need, NOW!









Oooooh my! 

I got drunken cravings!


----------



## Scordare

Dude...whatta you trying to do to us?!? 

The time lapse muffin is my fav..


----------



## myrtorp

I ended up making my own super fresh sandich. With mayo, cucumber tomato and salami. It was not as tasty as that one in the picture I imagine, but still very good!


----------



## MikeH

I'm just finishing eating, and now I'm hungry again. You son of a bitch.


----------



## thedarknightshreds

I could be here a long time!




































Deep fried Mars bar 












I have my steak blue, how do you guys have yours?


----------



## Daf57

Damn, that 4 story pizza is callin' my name!!


----------



## Decon87

thedarknightshreds said:


> I could be here a long time!



I'm a NY'er and what is this abomination!?

Now THIS is what I'M talkin' about.


----------



## Daf57

Nice!!


----------



## Daf57

thedarknightshreds said:


> I have my steak blue, how do you guys have yours?



Usually medium rare but not super picky if I'm hungry. 






All of the above look pretty good right now!


----------



## tacotiklah

I ate them before I had a chance to snap a pic, but I made a couple Mac N Cheeseburgers. I grilled up two quarter pounders, topped with pepper jack cheese, tomato, lettuce, hot sauce, and then added a couple generous scoops of mac and cheese on top. 

Stoner food made by someone that was actually sober, but just really loves stoner food.


----------



## will_shred

Why oh why did I just happen upon this thread at the end of a T-break? 


I love cooking though, my favorite food is a good burger. The best one I ever had was one that I made with my woman. We took some fresh ground chuck and made huge patties, salt, pepper, fried in a little butter. Fresh buns, topped with a homemade sweet chipolte salsa, fresh garden tomato and Gorgonzola cheese. I really wish I had remembered to take pictures of that glorious bastard.


----------



## Daf57

That crust looks awesome - I'm such a bread freak ... love it!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## goherpsNderp

going to switch gears guys...

if you like salmon (or have maybe never had it) then you'll lose your mind if you ever have it with fresh dill and lemon and/or white wine. it's insane. it actually makes side dishes taste better because the dill and salmon work so well together.














i make this at least once a week. it's not expensive either. i go and buy a frozen (but wild caught) plank of salmon, thaw it out, and pat it dry with a paper towel. then i grind a bit of pepper on top, sprinkle it with the *FRESH* dill weed, and then lightly spray it with olive oil.

10 minutes or so in the oven and it's perfect. salt it AFTER you bake it so it won't dry out, and serve it with whatever side tickles your fancy. steamed jasmine rice, zuchini, broccoli, mashed potatoes, baked potatoes, asparagus, salad, etc. you can even mince the salmon after you bake it and toss it in a caesar salad. it's DIVINE.

(BTW the 'plank' of salmon i get is from Kroger and it's about $7. it's pre-cut into portions but leaves the skin/scales on the bottom side. once you bake it, it's super easy to separate the portions and peel it away from the skin. you shouldn't have to put much effort into it.)


----------



## Daf57

Agree completely! We also try to eat Salmon at least once a week, the local grocery chain here carries it fresh. Love it!


----------



## Edika

I'll hit up the thread with some of my cooking. The photography is not as extravagant as some presented here but I think they do qualify at least as amateur food porn .

Christmas stuffed turkey. It was soaking in brine with spices and orange peels for 12 hours before being slow cooked for 6 hours. The stuffing was rice, chestnuts, pine seeds and bird livers:





Something simpler, chicken fillets with mushrooms ala creme and risotto:





Grilled t-bone steak, marinated for a few hours:





Noodles with chicken and vegetables:





Grilled calamari stuffed with feta cheese, cheddar, tomato and green pepper:





Homemade bread with sesame seeds:


----------



## Axayacatl

Ugghhh... this damn forum.... Giving me gas... Again!


----------



## crg123

I shouldn't have opened this thread... so. much. awesome.


----------



## Daf57

Edika, that all looks so good ... but that homemade bread is over the top! Hmmmmm!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Not the fanciest of foods, but I got to thinking of how badly I need to get back up to Portland sometime and get an ODB from Voodoo Donuts, and realized that it should go in this thread!


----------



## Daf57

Definitely! Google says it's the Old Dirty Bastard but not sure what all is going on in there - tell me about that bad boy!


----------



## Edika

Daf57 said:


> Edika, that all looks so good ... but that homemade bread is over the top! Hmmmmm!



Believe me it didn't last long. I usually don't eat much bread but want to have a slice with lunch. I tripled my bread consumptiob when I was baking !


----------



## Slunk Dragon

... Screw you *goes to fridge*


----------



## goherpsNderp

either i'm losing my mind or i am SMELLING THE FOOD THROUGH MY SCREEN OMGGGGGGGG


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Daf57 said:


> Definitely! Google says it's the Old Dirty Bastard but not sure what all is going on in there - tell me about that bad boy!



It's a normal (non-filled) donut on the bottom, with chocolate frosting, broken-up pieces of Oreo cookies, and then a peanut butter and chocolate drizzle over all of that. It's easily my favorite donut ever, though their bacon-topped maple bars are pretty amazing, also!


----------



## Daf57

CJLsky said:


> It's a normal (non-filled) donut on the bottom, with chocolate frosting, broken-up pieces of Oreo cookies, and then a peanut butter and chocolate drizzle over all of that.



Holy Jebus!!


----------



## Thanatopsis

I don't have a picture, but I went out to dinner earlier tonight and got deep fried Oreos for dessert. Unique but very good.


----------



## jonajon91

MMmmmmm... Hot dog sushi and wasabi mayo.


----------



## jonajon91

Am I doing it right?


----------



## chopeth

Not the most colourful stuff, but still delicious:

Tempura Aubergines (add a bit of honey and ready to eat)





battered plaice (plus a few drops of lemon if you like)


----------



## Daf57

jonajon91 said:


> Am I doing it right?



Hell ya! Not your ordinary sushi there, but looks good! 



chopeth said:


> Not the most colourful stuff, but still delicious:
> 
> Tempura Aubergines (add a bit of honey and ready to eat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battered plaice (plus a few drops of lemon if you like)




Love it!


----------



## Edika

Two more photos I found. I have more in one of my hard drives I just have to locate them

Imam bayildi. Aubergines stuffed with onions and tomato sauce. Really good but not the lightest of dishes.





Homemade pizza. It was really difficult to make it last more than one sitting.


----------



## Daf57

I've never had Aubergines - they look delicious. Pizza looks awesome, too!


----------



## chopeth

Edika said:


> Imam bayildi. Aubergines stuffed with onions and tomato sauce. Really good but not the lightest of dishes.



Wow, that must be a bomb for my stomach, it takes onion and tomato pretty bad. Here we do something similar but we stuff aubergines with chicken, the aubergine meat, and mushrooms and then we cover it with bechamel. Some others prefer tuna instead of meat. Delicious, anyway. One of my favourite dishes. I think I have a pic somewhere.


----------



## Daf57

Here are a couple of over-the-top burgers (courtesy of Shock Mansion's Random Radness)


----------



## Edika

chopeth said:


> Wow, that must be a bomb for my stomach, it takes onion and tomato pretty bad. Here we do something similar but we stuff aubergines with chicken, the aubergine meat, and mushrooms and then we cover it with bechamel. Some others prefer tuna instead of meat. Delicious, anyway. One of my favourite dishes. I think I have a pic somewhere.



We have a similar recipe like this but instead of chicken we used minced meat (beef) in tomato sauce. It's a kind of compact mousaka lol!

Daf those burgers look really tasty. It's 7 in the morning here and I wouldn't mind having one of these for breakfast! Aubergines, or eggplant as you'd call it at US, is a vegetable that not all people enjoy. It needs kind of preparation sometimes as it might be a bit bitter. If we fry it or use it for mousaka we'll usually cut it in pieces and put it in water for an hour or so to get rid of the bitterness. It's quite heavy for the stomach and it might get heavier depending on how you cook some dishes. In mousaka for example if you lightly fry the aubergines before putting them in the oven pan it makes the dish so much tastier but so much heavier as the aubergine absorbs a lot of oil. One of my favorite dishes is beef stew in tomato sauce with aubergines. Again when they are fired lightly before included in the pot it is so much tastier but heavier too.


----------



## Daf57

Edika said:


> Aubergines, or eggplant as you'd call it at US...



Ah - that's eggplant? I do like eggplant - I've only had it fried in butter tho.


----------



## Edika

Daf57 said:


> Ah - that's eggplant? I do like eggplant - I've only had it fried in butter tho.



This sounds strange, unhealthy and appetizing at the same time. Maybe with a bit of Parmesan flakes on top.
However as I love the taste of olive oil and it's something we mainly use in our cooking, I prefer them fried in olive oil. Chopeth would be in the same background as Spain is a big olive oil producer and it's one of their cuisines main ingredients.


----------



## Daf57

Ha ha! Yeah, we fry everything in butter down here in the south!


----------



## chopeth

Edika said:


> This sounds strange, unhealthy and appetizing at the same time. Maybe with a bit of Parmesan flakes on top.
> However as I love the taste of olive oil and it's something we mainly use in our cooking, I prefer them fried in olive oil. Chopeth would be in the same background as Spain is a big olive oil producer and it's one of their cuisines main ingredients.



you're right, we are the biggest producer in the world so far and we seldom use butter in our cuisine. People here love oil so much that they even drink it in small shots. There are oil-tasters like with wine, my father and brother are doing a course at the moment. I have 500 olive trees and I make my own olive oil. 

Yes, we do like oil 

Btw, look what a hunter friend brought me yesterday... 






Don't worry, I won't put the cleaning pictures. I put it into the freezer later and we'll make "gazpacho pastor", a very old traditional food made of hare and partridge and bread pieces, the final look is like of a huge hamburger that you eat with grapes, I'll show the pics later, it takes a lot of hours to cook.


----------



## Daf57

Couple more...

Looks like Avocado in there... 






and for dessert ...


----------



## ghostred7

Besides guitar/music, my other passion is BBQ....


Home-smoked Gouda wedge





Labeled 





Smoked Boston Butt, Eastern NC style





L-R: "Burnt Ends", Brisket, Copycat recipe of Dave Roberts' (Sam & Dave's BBQ here in GA) Mac & Cheese





Beef ribs


----------



## Daf57

^


----------



## tacotiklah

Disclaimer: Apologies in advance for my pics having weird angles. My phone's camera sucks when it comes to knowing where the 0 degree angle is.  )

Onto the good stuff! 

First we cook our meat after seasoning it with garlic salt, italian seasoning, and black pepper...







While that's sizzling up, grab your buns, (NOT THOSE KIND YOU PERVS!  ) and put a nice even layer of pizza sauce on them.







Here's a preview of what will be going on this tasty creation of love.







Now that we're all lathered up with sauce, let's put some tasty pepperoni on there, on all the buns. I opted for turkey pepperoni because it's healthier and my medical situation warrants that I eat healthier. It's actually pretty good...







Let's one up this whole thing by adding a healthy layer of low-fat shredded mozzarella cheese on the bottom buns to make a gooey bed of dairy love for our meat to rest on. (Omg, such perversion...  )







Don't forget to flip the meat and add seasoning to this side as well. 








Once the juices start to run clear, that means the patty is about done cooking, so throw some sliced mozzarella cheese on top and leave the stove on just long enough for the cheese to melt on the patty.








Put the patties on the bottom bun and carefully add the top buns without spilling the pepperoni everywhere. Enjoy the hell out of that shizz!


----------



## Daf57

Nicely done!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## chopeth

Edika said:


> We have a similar recipe like this but instead of chicken we used minced meat (beef) in tomato sauce. It's a kind of compact mousaka lol!
> 
> Daf those burgers look really tasty. It's 7 in the morning here and I wouldn't mind having one of these for breakfast! Aubergines, or eggplant as you'd call it at US, is a vegetable that not all people enjoy. It needs kind of preparation sometimes as it might be a bit bitter. If we fry it or use it for mousaka we'll usually cut it in pieces and put it in water for an hour or so to get rid of the bitterness. It's quite heavy for the stomach and it might get heavier depending on how you cook some dishes. In mousaka for example if you lightly fry the aubergines before putting them in the oven pan it makes the dish so much tastier but so much heavier as the aubergine absorbs a lot of oil. One of my favorite dishes is beef stew in tomato sauce with aubergines. Again when they are fired lightly before included in the pot it is so much tastier but heavier too.



There you go, that's my aubergines:






And a few more:

My favourite puré, red cabbage with walnuts and spearmint





One of my favourite fruits from my fig tree





more fresh fruit from my orchard


----------



## Daf57

Man! That looks good!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## chopeth

Daf57 said:


>



wow, did you make that one? looks delicious!


----------



## Daf57

No, not me - just adding some more found "porn" to the thread.


----------



## chopeth

Daf57 said:


> No, not me - just adding some more found "porn" to the thread.



Oh, ok, I though everything was supposed to be homemade, I suspected the picts had something like a professional halo,(except mine ones) hehe. 

Btw, made pizza yesterday night with a couple of beers my brother-in-law brought me from Italy.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## KristapsCoCoo

Viewing this thread is like viewing some (very possibly obese) girls tumblr...


----------



## Daf57

yeah, I suppose so! Too funny!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

(This is CG)


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Not mine, but thought you guys would appreciate it.


----------



## soliloquy

i've made this smoked salmon several times at my place and it turns out divine! if cooked right, salmon is my protein of choice


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I KEEP COMING BACK TO THIS THREAD. EITHER BAKE ME SOME GODDAMN FOOD OR I SWEAR ON ME MUM...


----------



## Daf57

Courtesy of Steinmetzify! Maple Bacon Doughnuts!


----------



## wat




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Poutine!


----------



## Edika

Boy does this thread deliver!

Chopeth that rabbit got me thinking of rabbit stew with small onions (or do you call them baby onions in the US?). A wonderful dish but again really heavy for the stomach. 
That red cabbage pure, is it a cold soup or a warm one? It seems quite interesting.
Finally all the sweets can't compete with fresh fruits fro your garden. Especially figs and peaches!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Daf57

^ Now that's a pizza!!


----------



## pondman

What isn't on that thing


----------



## pushpull7

Neg rep for showing papa johns


----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Portugal: Francesinha ("Frenchie")






Slovakia's Bryndzové haluky


----------



## wat

Fried Cheese...in a waffle iron


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Dayviewer

Been workin' my pasta making skills the last few weeks, getting real gud!






By the way, anyone here familiar with the Barbeque Pit Boys Youtube channel? look it up  Meatlovers only though


----------



## pushpull7

That actually looks tasty!


----------



## Daf57

Yeah it does!


----------



## Dayviewer

Thanks guys!  if there is any interest in ingredients I'll post 'em


----------



## Daf57

Sure - post 'em!


----------



## Dayviewer

Well ok then, here an attempt for a recipe:
First cook the pasta  (duh)

Fry pan: 
Heat up some olive oil (with chili / garlic extract) with some added actual garlic and chili (just a little)

Add chorizo to the pan, let it set in for a few minutes, then add mushrooms, flat beans and unions. Cook untill mushrooms are cooked enough.

Add the pasta together with chopped cherry tomatoes, thyme and Herbes de Provence, give it a good mix and let it sit there for a few minutes (low heat)

Add 2 eggs (mix the pasta well now!), when the egg is structured well enough, add mozerella.

Mix it again and let it all set for about 10 minutes (again low heat)
Done 

Never really wrote a recipe, let alone in English  so if anyone tries this let me know what you think! All amounts can be varied by the way, just use what you like.
In the picture I had a bit too much pasta compared to the other ingredients imo, noted for next time!


----------



## pushpull7

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, chorizo..........


----------



## 7stg

Kvlt cooking.






This guy is just funny


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Zhysick

This thread is just... oh my... I just want to kill you all!!!

I need some asian food right now... and I have already enjoyed my "poor man's" dinner!

Fvck...

Everything looks tasty... BUT

THOSE IN THE PASTA DON'T LOOK LIKE CHORIZO! 

Don't play with the feelings of a man that loves chorizo...

This is chorizo! The only one and real chorizo... Spanish Iberian CHORIZO!






Oh yeah... that texture...

 Sorry. I got overexcited with chorizo 

PD: That "chorizo waves" looks good for a guitar top... bookmatched maybe?


----------



## Daf57

Zhysick said:


> PD: That "chorizo waves" looks good for a guitar top... bookmatched maybe?



Ha! It does! That would be a beautiful grain! Chorizo Burl!


----------



## Dayviewer

Zhysick said:


> This thread is just... oh my... I just want to kill you all!!!
> 
> I need some asian food right now... and I have already enjoyed my "poor man's" dinner!
> 
> Fvck...
> 
> Everything looks tasty... BUT
> 
> THOSE IN THE PASTA DON'T LOOK LIKE CHORIZO!
> 
> Don't play with the feelings of a man that loves chorizo...
> 
> This is chorizo! The only one and real chorizo... Spanish Iberian CHORIZO!
> 
> http://www.jamonesibericoscastillar...t/chorizo-iberico-extra-cular-rojo-corte4.jpg
> 
> Oh yeah... that texture...
> 
> Sorry. I got overexcited with chorizo
> 
> PD: That "chorizo waves" looks good for a guitar top... bookmatched maybe?


Dude, chill  But yes it was from the supermarket, I'M SORRY MAN!, I"M SORRY!  

Next time I'll get something more proper, promised 

And yea shit, Chorizo Burst should be a thing, with a premium chorizo sausage coming with each guitar being delivered in that finish. Industry standard


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

How to make epic pancakes with your Japanese rice cooker | RocketNews24


----------



## ghostred7

Low Country Boil I did not too long ago...


----------



## Joose

Oh my yes...

Two 1/3 lb patties, cheddar, chili, bacon and mustard. No rabbit food on my burgers!

They call this the Big Block Burger. They also have the Small Block (single 1/3 lb patty) and the Full Blown Hemi (a pound of beef).


----------



## loqtrall

Joose said:


> Oh my yes...
> 
> Two 1/3 lb patties, cheddar, chili, bacon and mustard. No rabbit food on my burgers!
> 
> They call this the Big Block Burger. They also have the Small Block (single 1/3 lb patty) and the Full Blown Hemi (a pound of beef).


 

I......I *need *this.


----------



## Joose

loqtrall said:


> I......I *need *this.



Yeah, that's what I've said on pretty much a weekly basis ever since discovering it haha. It's damn good chili that they put on there. You can get a fried egg on it too, if you wish. 

It's a restaurant in North Charlotte called "Diamond".


----------



## Zhysick

Dayviewer said:


> Dude, chill  But yes it was from the supermarket, I'M SORRY MAN!, I"M SORRY!
> 
> Next time I'll get something more proper, promised
> 
> And yea shit, Chorizo Burst should be a thing, with a premium chorizo sausage coming with each guitar being delivered in that finish. Industry standard



Hahahahaha. If I go to The Netherlands I will bring you a good "chorizo" if you make that pasta for me with it 

(and now I just hope that Chopeth don't see this soon and make any joke in spanish about "bringing chorizo to someone"... those jokes are very very common in Spain!)

On the other hand...

I really really really like that "Low Country Boil"... in the Canary Islands we have something "similar" but instead of shrimps (or whatever those are) we use "salad pork ribs" and aaaaaaaall cooked with "mojo verde" which is a sauce made of olive oil, vinegar and lots and lots of coriander (and a bit of garlic, salt... that kind of things).

Is one of my favorite dishes of the islands... "Costillas saladas con papas y piñas"






PS: DAMNIT! I am hungry again...


----------



## pushpull7

Daf57 said:


> Ha! It does! That would be a beautiful grain! Chorizo Burl!



Man, I wonder if I could get Carvin to do it!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

The Stroganoff Burger!


----------



## Daf57

This looks pretty good!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Daf57 said:


> The Stroganoff Burger!


Seems odd but tasty.


Mr. Big Noodles said:


> How to make epic pancakes with your Japanese rice cooker | RocketNews24


Can't help but be reminded of this awesome bit from 'Uncle Buck'.


----------



## ghostred7

Game day smoke...

6lb boston butt
Delwood's eastern NC style BBQ sauce

This went on at 0700





0900





1100





1300





1500





1630 - rested, pulled/chopped/sauced w/ Delwood's





Served this up on King's Hawaiian rolls and OMG was it good
Total smoke time: 9.5hrs at ~260°


----------



## Dayviewer

Now that, is some quality meat 
I salute to you sir.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

ghostred7 said:


> Game day smoke


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## pushpull7

Good GOD that looks tasty!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## pushpull7

I have no idea what those are, but do want


----------



## ghostred7

~2" thick ribeye butterflied to look like a heart





Unfortunately, the after shot is blurry as all hell...





It was done to rare


----------



## Daf57

Ha! Very good!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Edika

When will I learn not to open this thread when I'm slightly peckish? Now I'm full on hungry and a good while until dinner !

That pork ghostred7 looks amazing but personally I would have stopped at the second to last picture, slice to stakes and dig in!


----------



## Zhysick

I am sorry for you guys but... that was my lunch today:






"Papas, huevos y chorizo" (Fried potatoes with onion and "piquillo" peppers, eggs and spanish chorizo... with a little bit of paprika on top)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Mmm... dat skillet...


----------



## ghostred7

Edika said:


> When will I learn not to open this thread when I'm slightly peckish? Now I'm full on hungry and a good while until dinner !
> 
> That pork ghostred7 looks amazing but personally I would have stopped at the second to last picture, slice to stakes and dig in!



LOL

Thanks! Ya...normally I would have too. That was pretty much near perfect slice temp. The folks I was going to visit was adamant about having pulled/chopped on King's Hawaiian rolls LOL.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## pushpull7

^^

Breakfast of champions


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Edika

^That's an excessive burger. I WANT IT!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Skyblue

Ugh, why do I keep coming back here  

Awesome thread is awesome.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## DredFul

There's something oddly satisfying in that pizza gif..


----------



## Edika

There is but at the same time a dissatisfying element too. Three people taking slices from a one man's pizza. That's just wrong!


----------



## pushpull7

Daf57 said:


>



Why do you do this to me? 

It's 7am and I'm drooling for some pizza now!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## pushpull7

haha! You are brutal dude!

Having a pizza pie for my BDAY tomorrow  (nachos would be a second choice, we have a kick ass Mexican place here with TO DIE FOR nachos)

But I'm having pizza, loaded with pepperoni!


----------



## Daf57

Happy birthday!! Enjoy that pizza for all of us!


----------



## pushpull7

Oh, I'm going to "Pete's....."

It will have GIGA pepperoni


----------



## unclejemima218

My latest obsession

(not technically food I guess, but there's food in it!)


----------



## Edika

^That could be a great marinade for red and white meat. See it's more food related now !


----------



## unclejemima218

Edika said:


> ^That could be a great marinade for red and white meat. See it's more food related now !



I've marinated flank steak in it before and grilled it, then chop it up and serve on a hoagie roll with some white cheddar, apple slaw, and some sriracha mayo. Mmmmmm tasty!


----------



## wat

Cooked a sirloin on a cast iron pan


----------



## wat

unclejemima218 said:


> My latest obsession
> 
> (not technically food I guess, but there's food in it!)



Sriracha


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

From here: http://www.shockmansion.com/2015/03/10/get-in-my-belly-delicious-desserts-food-porn-60-photos/




































































































http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Edika

I'm not much of a sweet person (but I'll devour them if they're in front of me) but most of the pics above are like works of art. Delicious works of art .
But that gif with the toffee soufle would be my first choice.


----------



## wat

my god...


----------



## Daf57

Saw this on FB - I believe this is candied bacon and ricotta cheese! Yum!!




http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Daf57

From a friend's FB page ...


----------



## Daf57




----------



## coffeeflush

Daf57 said:


> From a friend's FB page ...



Though I am a strict vegetarian, the first pic looks damn tempting


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Zhysick

^What is that???

I don't know what it is but I WANT IT!!!!!


----------



## Daf57

It looks like hamburger meat, bacon and tator tots covered in cheese!


----------



## Zhysick

Yes... everything covered in cheese worth eating it...

God bless the cheese!!!!!


----------



## Daf57

Amen, brother, amen!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## pushpull7

OMG, the sandwich looks fantastic........but dat pizza!


----------



## Skyblue

Do you guys know 300 Sandwiches? That story about a guy who told his gf (jokingly of course) that he'll marry her if she made him 300 sandwiches... So she rose to the challenge. 
And we are blessed with some wonderful pictures (and recipes):


----------



## Daf57

Dang, I should have tried that with my wife!  Those look delicious!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## pushpull7

Stop it! I'm trying to lose weight!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## BigBaldIan

^

I hope that's a miniature bottle of Bailey's because if not.....


----------



## coffeeflush




----------



## coffeeflush

Found this on Busyboo
Beautiful Interiors - Design of a pastry shop, storefront - Busyboo


----------



## Daf57




----------



## pushpull7

That reminds me, it's time to whip up a batch of pico (with extra serrano's) 

Perfect on anything. Steak, chicken, eggs, as salad dressing. There is no end..


----------



## Daf57

Love a good pico! There is a local cafeteria here that make a pico that is awesome - so hot! It's a free condiment so I load up!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## p0ke

I made some kofta a couple of days ago:






They're essentially meatballs with Indian spices, cooked in a sauce of tomato, yoghurt and a bunch of spices I'd never put into anything else. The meatballs are supposed to be made out of lamb, but I used normal minced meat instead. Took a couple of hours to make, but was totally worth it  

Oh yeah, and I made the meatballs HUGE  That's about 1kg of meat right there.


----------



## coffeeflush

^^ You should try this out
http://www.vegrecipesofindia.com/malai-kofta/


----------



## coffeeflush

Can be had with non veg koftas too with some modifications depending on your taste preferences.


----------



## p0ke

coffeeflush said:


> ^^ You should try this out
> malai kofta recipe, how to make malai kofta | malai kofta curry recipe



Maybe I will someday  Looks really good!


----------



## vilk

I can't remember if I've already said this in this thread, but I really can't understand how you all can look at sweets and think it looks delicious.

Don't get me wrong, I like sweets, too. But they look gross. It's all weird artificial colors and you already know exactly how it tastes--like sugar. I mean like 99% of sweets are just the main ingredient of sugar, which I'm sure we can agree has a very narrow margin for quality affecting taste (that is, all this bull.... is probably made with beet sugar or corn syrup but even if they made it with nice cane sugar you probably could barely notice). 

It doesn't even occur to me when I see a cake to think "that looks tasty"; rather I'd be more focused on design. Or even though I know that a candybar_ is_ tasty, let's face it it just looks like a lump of brown chocolate just like every other lump of brown chocolate.


----------



## coffeeflush

Sweets are more of an addiction
The porn in sweets is anticipating the sugar rush that comes eating them. 

Eat natural organic food for a month or so n they become unbearable. Most of them anyways.


----------



## Daf57

Yeah, it's not really a thread for debating the merits of particular consumables, or ingredients of - it's just an appreciation thread ... look at some nice photos, share some recipes. No point in getting bummed about anything you see here. 

Have an apple pastry!


----------



## vilk

Bummed? I am just surprised. I'm surprised by how much you guys all appreciate sweets. I didn't expect that adult men would think about sweets so much. When I hear the words "delicious food" or think about "the food I want to eat" or "food I imagine tastes delicious" or "food that physically looks appetizing", I doubt a single sweet tasting thing would even enter my mind. Maybe a diet coke?
So I find it curious. That's all!


----------



## pushpull7

Dude, I like your honesty but quite frankly, it's ridiculous to think that "grown adults" wouldn't like sweets


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Edika

vilk said:


> Bummed? I am just surprised. I'm surprised by how much you guys all appreciate sweets. I didn't expect that adult men would think about sweets so much. When I hear the words "delicious food" or think about "the food I want to eat" or "food I imagine tastes delicious" or "food that physically looks appetizing", I doubt a single sweet tasting thing would even enter my mind. Maybe a diet coke?
> So I find it curious. That's all!



It depends on the sweets and not all sweets are about sugar only. I'm not a sweets person and I don't find everything I see delicious, especially the fancy colored icing sweets, but some of them create a certain memory taste response that I find delicious. For example a crepe with nutela and banana has a specific taste that I do find delicious. The same for waffles. Ice cream depends on the manufacturer or for more authentic result an artisan ice cream. Depending on the type of cake of course you have a different flavor. If I had to choose between food and desert when hungry it will always be food. But a nice desert after a good meal is the icing on the cake, pun intended .


----------



## p0ke

vilk said:


> I can't remember if I've already said this in this thread, but I really can't understand how you all can look at sweets and think it looks delicious.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like sweets, too. But they look gross. It's all weird artificial colors and you already know exactly how it tastes--like sugar. I mean like 99% of sweets are just the main ingredient of sugar, which I'm sure we can agree has a very narrow margin for quality affecting taste (that is, all this bull.... is probably made with beet sugar or corn syrup but even if they made it with nice cane sugar you probably could barely notice).
> 
> It doesn't even occur to me when I see a cake to think "that looks tasty"; rather I'd be more focused on design. Or even though I know that a candybar_ is_ tasty, let's face it it just looks like a lump of brown chocolate just like every other lump of brown chocolate.



Well, I for one don't really care for sweets. I've always been more into salty things. I do eat sweets when someone's offering them, but I very rarely buy or make anything like that. It's just not my thing.


----------



## pushpull7

One thing about Daf57's photos is it's not necessarily about "sweets" or whatever, it's FOOD PORN! The photos are most porn-oriented.


----------



## wat




----------



## Daf57

From a friend's IG - a Japanese dish.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## coffeeflush

What 'Food Porn' Does to the Brain - The Atlantic


----------



## Daf57

Interesting read!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Random Radness 845 | Shock Mansion


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Skyblue

For all you egg lovers...


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## coffeeflush

Those food cubes !


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## DredFul

As if I wasn't hungry already


----------



## Edika

This thread delivers once more and OMG that burger "cake"!!!


----------



## Edika

coffeeflush said:


> What 'Food Porn' Does to the Brain - The Atlantic



On a personal level I mostly disagree with this article but statistics may show some trends. Even though it seems they're quite conflicting trends.


----------



## Edika

Browsing this thread late at night is not good. I ended up making a cheese, turkey, egg, mayo toasted sandwich accompanied by onion and cheese flavored chips/crisps at 1 a.m.


----------



## Skyblue

Edika said:


> Browsing this thread late at night is not good. I ended up making a cheese, turkey, egg, mayo toasted sandwich accompanied by onion and cheese flavored chips/crisps at 1 a.m.



Is that supposed to be a bad thing?


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Zhysick

I need to stop watching this thread...

Excessive salivation = dehydration


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Daf57 said:


> [ sandwiches ]


Holy Crap!! Those look incredible.


----------



## ghostred7

Wife got me a Char-griller Akorn (kamado style cooker that's not ceramic like big green egg/kamado joe/etc....insulated w/ a 22ga ceramic coated steel...heat holding not a problem). While I was distracted and they went over my target temp...we're still please. Done at 250 smoke until it hit internal temp of 120 (wanted 110), pulled and rested for 15m while taking the Akorn up to about 550/575 (they're rated up to 700°) and seared each side for 60s, while rotating 45° every 30s. Enjoy. I doubt we'll ever see a steak house again.


----------



## Daf57

Holy Moly those look good!


----------



## ghostred7

Daf57 said:


> Holy Moly those look good!


Thx. Probably gonna do a brisket today just for fun LOL


----------



## Daf57




----------



## ghostred7

ghostred7 said:


> Thx. Probably gonna do a brisket today just for fun LOL


Nope. Kroger was all I had time to go look in and they were $7.98/lb flats. PLUS I forgot I had band prac tonight (3 bands, hard to keep up lol).

That being said...this gorgeous thing was my 1st smoke. OMFG...was it awesome. Took a can, put some Angry Orchard apple cider in it, shoved it up the bird's ass...and smoked away (standing can chicken holder lol).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Daf57 said:


>


Xzibit pizza!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Daf57 said:


>


Holy crap!! That pizza slice is as big as a whole pizza.

I wanna see the pie it was cut from.


----------



## Daf57

http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Edika

It got what it deserved...



Daf57 said:


>


----------



## djyngwie

That spooky pizza is awesome!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Finally!! Someone else who puts enough guac on/in their food.


----------



## ghostred7

So...continuing the tests of my new kamado...i decided to make pizza today. 

Dough - Whole Foods organic. Bought it from the lady that made their pizzas who was friendly enough to tell me her temps and times (550° for 7.5min).

Sauce - Commercial organic brand 

Cheese - organic mozzarella, Romano, parmigiana 

Some leftover turkey pepperoni 

Preheated Akorn with pizza stone diffuser and at grate level preheated 15" KJ stone to 550° and let it sit there for about 20min.

Put pie on and dome temp climbed back up 500-525° during time in there. Pulled it at 8.5mins. It's ugly (dumb me forgot to poke it before assembly) but tastes awesome.


----------



## Edika

^Looks fine to me!


----------



## ghostred7

Thx 

I also forgot to add: I brushed the crust w/ melted organic butter that had oregano and parsley from my garden and some garlic powder.


----------



## mrjones_ass

I just ate.... but now I am hungry again. Dammit!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Hachetjoel

Here's one that I took myself


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

The food porn must live on!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## TGOD

Daf57 said:


>



Oh my lanta. I need it all.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Hot damn, those pizza waffles look good!  Right now, however, I'm craving an Applebee's bleu cheese burger:


----------



## Daf57

Mmmmm I love those Bleu Cheese burgers!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Here is some of my own doings.








Mac and cheese pizza is the best pizza


----------



## Daf57

Man! That is a rare steak! 

What is the first picture of?


----------



## Edika

Time to plug this thread with a few of my creations:







Since I live in Ireland now we have a fishpie that's 1/3 cheddar 




and of course fish and seafood chowder


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Daf57 said:


> Man! That is a rare steak!
> 
> What is the first picture of?



Cheesy potatoes.

A proper steak only takes 4 minutes max to cook!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## espdna

oh man, this is the best thread ever.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Rosal76

A few weeks ago, I was at my friends house and he says to me, "oh hey man, I got something for ya". I'm like praying it's a heavy metal C.D. or a video game.  So then he hands me this. 






* This is not me and the giant Reese's Peanut Butter cup in the picture but it is the same kind. I was like, "where did you get this from?" Turns out that my friend's relatives gave him and his wife a huge box full of Christmas gifts and the Reese's cup was in there but they didn't want it.

Thank you Mr. Reese's for making my blood sugar go up to 500 and the percentage of me getting a new cavity increase up to 100%.


----------



## Daf57

Damn! That's a big Reese's!


----------



## Kobalt

I saw those at Walmart, a few months ago. I was like, YEEEEESSSSS!!! But I didn't buy any. They're ....ing huge.


----------



## NicePants

If you want food porn that you can make yourself, there's a channel on youtube called Foodwishes. It's turned me from a really crappy cook to a really crappy cook that can make edible food that looks good sometimes.


----------



## Daf57

^ Cool! I'll check that out.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I don't have the skills or lighting to make my stuff look as good as what's in this thread, but I do like to create some culinary goodness. Everything homemade.


----------



## Daf57

All of that looks great, HPD! I think I would weigh 500lbs if I lived with you! Ha ha!

Perfect amount of pepperoni on that pizza, too!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Daf57 said:


> All of that looks great, HPD! I think I would weigh 500lbs if I lived with you! Ha ha!
> 
> Perfect amount of pepperoni on that pizza, too!



Ha! I go a little overboard with the pepperoni, but I can't help myself. I'm about average weight for my height and my girl is pretty damn slender... even after eating these "less than ideal" calorie-packed creations. We just don't eat this way all the time. Most nights are pretty tame and responsible in regards to diet. 

If you're ever heading up this way just let me know. Some fiddle-picking, bbq, and a couple hours at the range are always activities that I can accommodate!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## coffeeflush

What is that ? I recognize the honey glazing and the sun dried tomatoes but what is the vegetable at the center ?


----------



## Daf57

The green one? I'm guessing a small green tomato, but not sure either.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

They are tomatillos... also known as "Mexican husk tomatoes".


----------



## Daf57

Good one!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## NicePants

Daf57 said:


>



I MUST HAVE IT


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Fiction

Hey guys, I'm a chef and post occasionally over on instagram if anyone cares ; https://www.instagram.com/zac_cause/





Sous Vide Egg Yolk w/ Maple Cream & Chervil Emulsion





Home cooked Ramen, I'm off to japan next month so practicing!!





Chicken Terrine w/ Goats Cheese and Pangrattato





Eton Mess, Raspberry and Cream really.

Plenty more on my acc and I only post a few times a week so not too annoying


----------



## Daf57

Excellent! Wonderful shots!

Post a link in here occasionally so we don't forget to check your IG!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Made this sandwich tonight: 

*The meats ( all shaved or shredded):* 

> London Port lean roast beef 
> Cajun roasted rotisserie turkey breast
> Black Forest ham 
> Apple-wood smoked ham
> Pepperoni ( sliced)
> Bacon

*The cheeses:*

> Pesto-jack
> Smoked Sharp-cheddar with bacon
> Aged Baby Swiss
> Pepper-jack 

*The wet: *

> Sriracha sauce
> Hellman's Mayo 
> Spicy mustard
> Thousand Island dressing
> Italian dressing

*The dry:*

> Cilantro
> Dill
> Granulated garlic
> Onion powder
> Black pepper
> Parsley 
> Oregano
> Thyme
> Rosemary

*The veggies ( all chopped together):

*> Red Bell-pepper
> Green Bell-pepper
> White onion
> Claussen pickle ( unprocessed)
> Green olive
> Roma tomato
> Banana pepper 
*
The foundation:*

> 20" Fresh-baked French-bread loaf brushed with garlic-butter and sprinkled with Parmesan-cheese


----------



## Daf57

Damn! That's a hell of a sammich!


----------



## BigBaldIan

@High Plains Drifter: Careful you're pandering to Texan stereotype there.

Although that is a pretty damn awesome manwich.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Lol.. Fair enough! Although nowhere did I mention barbecue, beer, or an incarcerated family member. 

Most difficult part about making these monster sammiches is trying to mate the two halves together while still hot from the oven. Takes about four hands moving together very quickly and precisely haha. 

Glad y'all dig this monstrosity!


----------



## BigBaldIan

You do realise I've been sketching a mechanical manwich folder on a Postit note as a result of your conumdrum!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ha! I'll bet your rendering looks a lot better than these images that I've posted. I just can't seem to focus on taking good pics when I'm hungry lol. 

Although the taste was out of this world delicious!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Hachetjoel

Dry aged 30oz ribeye steak I had at Jeff ruby's yesterday


----------



## Daf57




----------



## NicePants

Daf57 said:


>



What magical storehouse of riches do I have to raid to get either of those?


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

What a great idea!


----------



## Skyblue

Came back from New Zealand about a week ago, and had a day and half stop in Korea on my way back- Din't have too much time to enjoy the local cuisine (Plus a Kosher eating friend, which makes it amazingly difficult haha) but I did eat some wonderful things that are annoyingly hard to find in Israel.


----------



## Daf57

Man, that looks good! Nice shots, too!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Skyblue

Daf57 said:


> Man, that looks good! Nice shots, too!



While it might've sounded so- these aren't my pictures~ I just looked them up on Google to show what I ate, but I promise you it looked just like in the pictures haha!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^That looks effin' AMAZING!!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Daf57

My stomach growled real big when I saw these! Ha ha!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Daf57 said:


> My stomach growled real big when I saw these! Ha ha!



lol! Tonight we had a couple friends over and I decided to make one of my fiance's favorites. 

It's a fairly simple yet very delicious dish: Stuffed manicotti with homemade marinara sauce. The sauce consists of fresh tomatoes steamed/ peeled/ pureed, along with white pepper, sea-salt, onion powder, basil, oregano, thyme, fresh garlic, onion, black olives, etc... finely chopped. I also add a touch of white sugar to relax the acidity of the tomato. 

The stuffing consists of Ricotta cheese, sour cream, grated fresh mozzarella, egg whites, Romano cheese, cream-cheese, fresh cilantro, fresh parsley, salt, pepper, and garlic powder. 

I used extra-large shell pasta this time around... layered the sauce in a large baking dish, generously filled each [pre-boiled] shell, and fit in as many as I could. Topped them off with the rest of the sauce, the rest of the fresh mozzarella sliced into thin strips, and a generous portion of fresh shredded Parmesan cheese. 

Baked at 400 degrees covered until it became all happy and bubbly... then the last 10-15 minutes uncovered to give a little crispness around the sides of the dish. 

Ended the evening with some Raspberry Lambic Framboise and fresh New York style cheesecake. 

Man... a pic would have been so much better than all this babbling but too late now lol. It was a great dinner though.


----------



## Edika

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Too many flavors in a sandwich and it really has me intrigued of how all these combine together. My eyes though don't have time to think about the flavors, they want that bad boy and they want it baaaaaaaad!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Edika said:


> Too many flavors in a sandwich and it really has me intrigued of how all these combine together. My eyes though don't have time to think about the flavors, they want that bad boy and they want it baaaaaaaad!!



Haha... Thanks. A sandwich like this needs to be somewhat thought-out in advance lol. Flavors must go together as well as not cancel each other out or there's no point. It's a delicate balancing act so to speak. I choose based on previous creations that worked/ don't work. Bacon almost steals the show with this one but the marinated roast beef, the veggies, the different tasting cheeses, etc, etc genuinely make this one a true winner as well as a tasty adventure for the taste buds. 

I appreciate simple too... ham/ Swiss/ spicy mustard.... always a winning sammich imo.


----------



## BigBaldIan

High Plains Drifter said:


> Haha... Thanks. A sandwich like this needs to be somewhat thought-out in advance lol. Flavors must go together as well as not cancel each other out or there's no point. It's a delicate balancing act so to speak. I choose based on previous creations that worked/ don't work. Bacon almost steals the show with this one but the marinated roast beef, the veggies, the different tasting cheeses, etc, etc genuinely make this one a true winner as well as a tasty adventure for the taste buds.
> 
> I appreciate simple too... ham/ Swiss/ spicy mustard.... always a winning sammich imo.



The fact that this recipe was arrived at by a careful process of experimentation makes it even more epic.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BigBaldIan said:


> The fact that this recipe was arrived at by a careful process of experimentation makes it even more epic.



lol. Gracias! 

There's just no point in creating something that utilizes ingredients that the person won't be able to distinguish nor appreciate. Using Colby cheese on a sandwich like this is a good example of pointless filler... Colby being so mild and understated... yummy on a Club cracker with a slice of salami. But in a sandwich that is already fighting for every bit of your taste-buds attention, there's no need for it.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

I don't know what this is - sushi burger??


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## NicePants

I gotta stop coming to this thread late at night after skipping dinner.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

One more then I'll back off so that this thread can be restored lol. 

Anyway.. sometimes "simple" is where it's at: 

* Yukon Gold potatoes with asparagus tips, crumbled bacon, butter, garlic, salt, and pepper.


----------



## Daf57

Ha! Don't you dare stop posting this stuff! Love it!


----------



## BigBaldIan

I've started cooking again for the sheer fun of it and not just for survival behold Apocalypse Cheesecake, a lime, chilli chocolate cheesecake with popping candy in the base. First hit is always free.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ Most delicious-looking bio-hazard symbol I've ever seen.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## High Plains Drifter

I think I gasped lol ^^^. 

Did filet-mignon with sauteed mushrooms and Yukon Gold potatoes left from the other night. Really been digging these tasty little tubers lately. Horrid pictures so may not be too appetizing. Really was a great meal, however.


----------



## Daf57

TIme for dessert then!!


----------



## NicePants

.... it, I'm hitting up a bakery today.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Arkeion

This seems like an adequate place to post this. Fiancee and I are trying to change up our Friday night routine by staying in and cooking together instead of going out.

Anybody have some gnarly ass grilled cheese recipes? Greasy, fattening, doesn't matter. I wan't a beastly grilled cheese sandwich. Any twists to the standard sandwich that involves cream cheese?
Also, favorite soup to go with a grilled cheese sandwich?

relevant


----------



## Riverrunsred

I would dive head first into that ,might need some ex-lax later but it just might be worth it.

And as far as soup, I like a good creamy chicken noodle with grilled cheese.


----------



## Arkeion

Riverrunsred said:


> I would dive head first into that ,might need some ex-lax later but it just might be worth it.
> 
> And as far as soup, I like a good creamy chicken noodle with grilled cheese.



I'm thinking some white american, cream cheese, and cheddar slapped between some sourdough bread with a fat ass bowl of chicken noodle soup. 

Oh yeah, and bacon.


----------



## Arkeion

Ayyyyy


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Arkeion said:


> This seems like an adequate place to post this. Fiancee and I are trying to change up our Friday night routine by staying in and cooking together instead of going out.
> 
> Anybody have some gnarly ass grilled cheese recipes? Greasy, fattening, doesn't matter. I wan't a beastly grilled cheese sandwich. Any twists to the standard sandwich that involves cream cheese?
> Also, favorite soup to go with a grilled cheese sandwich?
> 
> relevant



For best grilled cheese I like to use very fresh bread... the thicker the better ( white or wheat). Texas thick-sliced bread is awesome for this. I use all kinds of cheese but what I've found best ( for those that I've served including myself) is one slice of American cheese along with one slice of sharp ( or xtra sharp) cheddar. 

I use a ton of butter as well. I like to essentially dredge the slices of bread in the melted butter on the skillet. Also... salted real butter... no unsalted or margarine, etc... none of that. Real salted butter only. 

Make sure that the butter doesn't burn. Keep the heat low in the beginning. Burnt butter ruins the taste. I also don't like them overly-toasted. A nice light, even grill on both sides. Too much burn and it's yuck. 

Best 2 soups for grilled cheese... some variation of chicken-noodle OR tomato soup. I only use whole-milk for my tomato soup... no water or skim milk here. And add a little more butter to it as your heating it up. 

That's just one dude's opinion but I'll tell ya... everyone that I've served says that my grilled cheese smmys are the absolute best. I can't argue... They're pretty damned good.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

+1 for tomato soup with grilled cheese, I like to dip the grilled cheese sandwich in the soup.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

All_¥our_Bass;4565067 said:


> +1 for tomato soup with grilled cheese, I like to dip the grilled cheese sandwich in the soup.



Heavenly... especially when it's cold/ nasty outside.


----------



## Daf57

The Web&#8217;s Best Grilled Cheese Sandwiches | Cool Material


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Nothing much to see here, but I really enjoy a quick simple dinner sometimes. Last night's offerings: 

Thick-sliced wheat bread, mayo, a touch of Miracle Whip, spicy mustard, dash of salt & pepper, sharp cheddar, jalapeno-jack, oven gold baked turkey, black forest ham, pepperoni, and cole-slaw. Served with a side of Frito's and an ice cold bottle of Coke.


----------



## NicePants

Is it even possible for you to make something that looks unappetizing? That's like virtuoso level sandwich craft.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

One thing leads to another...


----------



## BigBaldIan

Home made guacamole is always awesome, however I'm more intrigued about what it's on top of....


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BigBaldIan said:


> Home made guacamole is always awesome, however I'm more intrigued about what it's on top of....



Thanks. Haha... Yea, the guacamole blanket sort of obliterated it's counterpart. 

Browned sirloin 90/10 with garlic, sea-salt, black pepper, cumin, smoked paprika, dill seed, celery seed, flour, chili pepper extract, onion powder, fresh tomato, mild jalapeno, white onion, and a few other spices that I can't remember atm. 

Oh and a gratuitous layer of shredded sharp cheddar.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## NicePants

Alas, poor bacon cheese fries. I ate him.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Good dinner- bad pics:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

That cookie is HUGE!!















I want it...


----------



## BigBaldIan

Now I'm going to touch on something that is dear to the majority of foodies here, steak. There is much debate on the best cut and how best to prepare, however I'd like to take a few moments to talk about a cut that seems to go unnoticed in the UK the humble hanger steak. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanger_steak

I first had this cut at a gastro-pub/hostelry where my folks live (shameless plug for the House o'Hill House o' Hill inn and restaurant ). Looks like scraggly fillet but has a real depth of flavour and best of all, cheap. So I struck up a dialogue with one of my local farmers at a local market who'd never heard of this cut and just so happens to keep Aberdeen Angus cattle, Gloucester Old Spot pigs and I believe rare breed sheep as well.

End result, 28 day aged hanger steaks direct from source for the win. Anyhow fast forward to tonight, we had a lot of tortillas to use up and I discovered that this cut is used in _fajitas arracheras _so I marinated two of those bad boys in lime juice and this:






Cooked rare in a bloody hot skillet and served with Applewood smoked cheddar and all the associated malarky. One fast and awesome tea.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## NicePants

Daf57 said:


>


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Homemade cheese ravioli and garlic/ basil tomato sauce blanketed with Parmesan & smoked provolone.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## coffeeflush

Awww Yea ! This thread is back


----------



## High Plains Drifter

lol, Daf57... saw those cakes on imgur this morning and they all look SO delicious and so cool!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## coffeeflush

Glass-like cakes... Does anyone know where to find the recipe?


----------



## Daf57

They look too good to eat!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Dayviewer

Some things I threw together, on my own or with my buddies (we always cook something when we meet up  )




































Always get jealous looks at the office when I take some leftovers with me for lunch


----------



## Ebart

Daf57 said:


>



Jesus! What is this. I want. I had an Ibanez this color years ago.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## High Plains Drifter

It's 6:42am so... Breakfast!!!! ^^^


----------



## Daf57

*Poutine on the Ritz Burger*


*This burger was inspired by one of the many punny burgers from the TV show Bob's Burgers.*

Poutine on the Ritz Burger Recipe - Bon Appétithttp://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Did a non-traditional chicken fried-rice last night... 

Oven baked chicken tenders ( so good by themselves)... too many ingredients to list. Plus white rice, sweet onion, sweet peas, carrots, egg, soy sauce, etc, etc. Was quite good.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ Sad dilemma being that I would almost certainly want to at least TRY to eat all the burgers and then at least throw down SOME of those fries... then at the very minimum, attempt to sample each one of those cheesecake slices... so. No way on the same night... or maybe within the same WEEK lol. 

Man, those both look insanely delicious atm. My dishes are seemingly unworthy haha.


----------



## Daf57

^ Nothing unworthy about your dishes HPD!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## High Plains Drifter

You're gracious, Daf... because I sure can't compete with this stuff haha! 

Anyway... Last night's dinner ( because breakfast for dinner is sometimes just wonderful)...

Eggs, diced apple-wood smoked ham, diced onion & green bell pepper, diced American & sharp cheddar cheese, butter, garlic, salt, pepper... all scrambled together and layered on top of a bed of crispy hash browns. It was very tasty.


----------



## 13la13la

And here I was trying to get a bit more lean... yeah not really going to happen I think.. Not like this anyways! 

Looks Nice!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I really need to stop opening this thread when I'm hungry.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Save​


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## coffeeflush

Those dumplings in soup look insane


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Save​


----------



## Daf57




----------



## elmundo




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

I don't know what this is... :/ Guacamole?


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## myrtorp

Man, usually late at night I revisit this thread. Im looking at the food and man... IM HUNGRY RIGHT NOW! 

Dammit! Heres a thumb up


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## High Plains Drifter

As someone who has a weakness for fair-food, fried food, Asian cuisine, and all things delivered in a basket, this post ^^^ made me a little weak in the knees. Not sure if those are pot-stickers or pierogis up there but I'll take those too!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Daf57 said:


>


Scotch eggs. Yum.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## coffeeflush

Daf57 said:


>


Indian in germany right now, the plate above is an Indian thali, you can get good ones usually cheap and the servings are unlimited. Compared to food in Europe, which is expensive (tho great quality) n has no spices practically, I MISS THIS SO BAD RIGHT NOW


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Daf57 said:


>



Man oh man, I could eat all of that by myself right now.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## sniperfreak223

My deepest, darkest secret: I love making pie x3

https://imgur.com/fvnWmwN


----------



## Daf57

Who don't love pie!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## myrtorp

I cant get enough of these burgers damn!


----------



## Dayviewer

One of my recent creations:


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## jaxadam

There's some absolutely killer looking stuff in here.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Dayviewer said:


> One of my recent creations:



That pork looks delicious!


----------



## Leviathus

For some reason I always view this thread when I don't have s*#% in the house to eat.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

More pics -> http://www.shockmansion.com/2016/11/21/get-in-my-belly-delicious-desserts-food-porn-60-photos/


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Daf57

^ lol!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

So much other amazing stuff on his channel too!


----------



## Daf57

^ - nice!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## bpprox22

Why I keep coming back to this thread and doing this to myself is beyond me...


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## coffeeflush

Daf57 said:


>


What is that ?


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Ralyks

WHY HAVE I NOT BEEN READING THIS THREAD SOONER?!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Rosal76

Good God!!! It's like National Geographic but for food.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Rosal76

^

Mouthwatering doughnuts that probably has 100 calories a piece. Two pictures later. Healthy plate with meat and vegetables. My sweet tooth and healthy lifestyle is in conflict.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## p0ke

In an attempt to slim down for our wedding, which is about four months from now, me and my soon-to-be-wife are cutting out all the carbs from our food... So a ....load of sallad from now on... To be honest, I don't mind as long I get to eat meat  

So here's yesterday's dinner, chickpeas with sundried tomatoes + sallad + beef.


----------



## Daf57

^ Looks good!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## p0ke

Daf57 said:


> ^ Looks good!



Yeah, and it totally works too! I've been eating salad for the past couple of weeks now, and I feel like I need to make new holes into my belt and buy smaller t-shirts already.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

A lb of homemade burgers. Grassfed beef I got from my gym, Dave's Killer Bread Organic Whole Wheat, some avocado and ketchup. 

Beer? I don't remember. But it was delicious.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## asmegin_slayer

I don't know if my wife intended me to eat the 1-1 1/2 lb of salmon with guacamole. But it looks like I'm going to.


----------



## Daf57

I'm not much of an quac fan but that looks delicious! I'd hit it!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Daf57 said:


>



My sweet tooth is tempting me to jump in my car and drive to the shops


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## p0ke

A little evening snack I had the other day: 




(shared with my fiancé though).

And our typical dinner these days:






It's starting to get warm over here now too, so we just busted out the barbeque yesterday. Really looking forward to cooking pretty much everything in that for the next half year or so.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Best thread ever!!! 

Why I haven't looked at this sooner is a damn mystery.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## elkoki

sexy stuff


----------



## p0ke

My diet is working really well, I hit the scale the other day and it looks like I've lost 12.5kg's (about 27.5 lbs) already  I'm also wearing shorts I found in my closet last summer and thought I would never be able to wear.

Anyways, I took the fiancé out for some steaks the other week:


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## p0ke

BBQ season has started, so that's gonna be the food theme for the next 4-5 months 

Yesterday I BBQ'd Mexican style cajun spiced pork loin steaks, pineapple slices and some chorizo sausages to put in the salad.


----------



## Daf57




----------

